# Will be in Bangkok Soon



## escapeartist50

Hello everyone, name is Juan cortes I willbe Thailand soon Mar 2009, about two weeks in Bangkok then on to Phuket can anyone let sugest a place to stay that is near all the fun. ok thanks alot


----------



## Guest

Fun... let me think about that one. Ballet? Opera?

Ah, nightlife maybe. In Bangkok there are several such 'centres of attraction', but most people head for Sukhumvit for one or all of the three 'D's - drinking, dancing and debauchery.

Hotels are doing very good deals these days because of the post airport occupation lack of tourists, so shop around. Where to stay? Depends on your budget.


----------



## disculpe

Bangkok . . . hmmm . . . like the poster above says, it depends what you want. You want backpackers, cheap whisky, tattoos and dreadlocks, go to Khao San Road, pronounced Cow Sarn.

You want debauchery, GO GO bars, filth, booze, juxtaposed with big hotels, go soi Nana on Sukhumvit Road, every taxi driver knows where that is, it's a red light district as well as a business district. 

You want High Society, posh Thais, bright lights, expensive clubs and pubs, there are some around Sukhumvit soi 12/13, some in Silom area, and there is loads of things happening around the Siam Centre, very expensive malls, beautiful girls, foreign school teachers.

You'll never get a handle on Bangkok in a few days, just accept the madness and get lost in the chaos. 

As for Phuket, I've never been but i'm sure you'll figure it out, it's not that big. 

For more information read the various blogs on Thailand aND bANGKOK the Thaivisa website has loads of information on Bangkok and Phuket.


----------



## escapeartist50

I guess i am trying to get the most out of the ten days Im there..lol, maybe i will just slow down and take it day by day.. I would like to find a tailor ? and a resonable priced hotel not expensive. thanks for all the help .. happy to have found the fourm


----------



## Guest

Tailor? About every 20 metres or so throughout town  

Reasonably priced accommodation? People's idea of reasonably priced varies from 5 euros per night to 100 + in Thailand.

One suggestion, the Fenix hotel just off Sukhumvit in Soi 11 - they were doing offers of rooms at 35 euros per night before the airport occupation problems began to bite, possibly less now - worth ringing there and elsewhere for special offers.

I've stayed at the Fenix several times - good location, modern, clean, large rooms, excellent security. Close to skytrain.

You can get a lot cheaper of course. And a lot more expensive.

Le Fenix - Homepage

Don't be conned into taking a taxi from someone who intercepts you when you are barely through immigration at Bangkok airport. Find your way to the official taxi rank - into Sukhumvit costs about 300 baht when it's busy, less in the early hours of the morning (about the only time when there are no traffic jams in Bangkok, between 3 and 6 am). The unofficial taxi people will charge you what they think they can get away with.

The skytrain is a bit limited in coverage but is by far the best way of getting around town because of said jams. There are motorcycle taxis as well, if you're prepared to take your life in your hands.


----------



## escapeartist50

Super thanks again, to all for all the info.


----------



## TyLove

*Hotel in Bangkok, Thailand*



escapeartist50 said:


> Hello everyone, name is Juan cortes I willbe Thailand soon Mar 2009, about two weeks in Bangkok then on to Phuket can anyone let sugest a place to stay that is near all the fun. ok thanks alot


Hey Juan,

There's a great hotel in Sukhumvit Soi 5 in Bangkok city- Gulliver's Tavern Hotel. It's new and close to everything. And close to the train station Nana! You should check that place out. Good rates - I think about 2800 bahts for a room. And the fact that it's new, so everything's clean. Google for their website =)


----------



## goon

a couple of hotels to have a look at:

adelphi suites
citi chic
center point sukhumvit

Tailors - Crown Tailors in sukhumvit 8 do a good job.


----------



## escapeartist50

goon said:


> a couple of hotels to have a look at:
> adelphi suites
> citi chic
> center point sukhumvit
> 
> Tailors - Crown Tailors in sukhumvit 8 do a good job.


ok will do thank you..


----------



## Issacs

Tailor Pro is definitely the nicest mens clothing store in Bangkok. They have good selection in all areas, with their Zegna and Boss collections being the standouts. I work across the street at foodland part time, but if I need a good dress shirt or tie this is the place I go. They have the best selection of Italian clothing this side of Bangkok, although if youre looking for hipper, trendier styles like those of Prada and Gucci youd be better off shopping at Siam Paragon or MBK. Tailor Pro is about classically styled, superbly tailored clothing like Zegna and Canali. Their overall style leans a little more toward the old guy look, which can make it hard to shop there when you're only 21, but Ive been very pleased with everything I have purchased. The associates are very friendly and knowledgeable.


----------



## Pasanada

IOW - could you PM me details of this sponsorship scheme? Thank you.


----------



## escapeartist50

IOWgirl said:


> Hi frog, I have had a sponsered child in Ethiopia for years now. Her village is now self sufficiant so they have given me a new child in Thailand. Not sure of whereabouts yet, but nearest office is Phrakhanong. I can only send small flat things in mail or it will get stolen. I used to always send stickers etc. Also envelope is limited size wise. Pattharaporn's parents are employed, but have low wage. She is 5 years old. Stickers would way more available in Thailand than Ethiopia. Any suggestions as to what I could send her.


start your own thread please


----------



## escapeartist50

highjacking my thread


----------



## IOWgirl

Well I certainly wasn't trying to 'highjack' your thread as I wasn't even aware of that terminology for a forum, or that it was not 'forum etiquette. It was one question to one person. I knew one regular in here visited Thailand but couldn't remember who. Then I saw the post and remembered who it was.


----------



## escapeartist50

IOWgirl said:


> Well I certainly wasn't trying to 'highjack' your thread as I wasn't even aware of that terminology for a forum, or that it was not 'forum etiquette. It was one question to one person. I knew one regular in here visited Thailand but couldn't remember who. Then I saw the post and remembered who it was.


really so you just completly ignore my thread and serve yourself .. thanks very respectful. not to mention I get an email about someone on my thread so Im thinking someone has more info for me about my trip but guess what ?, becasue I asked for info, however, it has nothing to do with me.. ? nothing at all. but it goes to my email.. thanks again you couldnt have sent him a private message? ahh what for I'll just disrespect this guy he doesnt matter.. he s not doing anything important.. not like me.. I get it thanks...


----------



## IOWgirl

What the heck are you on about? If you have signed up for emails you are going to be sent one everytime somebody responds to ANY thread you are on. It may not be a direct response to anything you have said. Check out other threads, you'll see.


----------



## IOWgirl

Oh and also I have a friend who just got back from a holiday Thailand and she had two men's suits made and I was going to phone her ind out about her tailor, but I saw you have had a few responses to that, so I was not ignoring you as you believed.


----------



## IOWgirl

There I deleted it. Now you can smooth down your feathers.


----------



## escapeartist50

IOWgirl said:


> There I deleted it. Now you can smooth down your feathers.


 oh so its no big deal, smooth down my feathers, Im the wrong one now: your haughtiness has ruffled my feathers. However; I am happy to see you agree with me: poor taste , not polite, cheeky, and inconsiderate. By the way must you always have to have the last word...? 

Best Regards
Juan


----------



## Stravinsky

escapeartist50 said:


> oh so its no big deal, smooth down my feathers, Im the wrong one now: your haughtiness has ruffled my feathers. However; I am happy to see you agree with me: poor taste , not polite, cheeky, and inconsiderate. By the way must you always have to have the last word...?
> 
> Best Regards
> Juan


No Juan, thats my job 
Welcome to the forums

You may not of noticed but you have posted your thread in the off topic lounge. I have moved you to where you should be, but to be fair maybe a bit of understanding and communication rather than jumping down somesones throat would have maybe got a better response

Hope you get what you came for


----------



## escapeartist50

Stravinsky said:


> No Juan, thats my job
> Welcome to the forums
> 
> You may not of noticed but you have posted your thread in the off topic lounge. I have moved you to where you should be, but to be fair maybe a bit of understanding and communication rather than jumping down somesones throat would have maybe got a better response
> 
> Hope you get what you came for


I wasnt really being serious, just enjoying the banter, but I understand its difficult to convey intent and feeling and it owuld seem like i was jumoing down someone throat, not my intention at all.., I hope she didnt think so. later


----------



## Stravinsky

escapeartist50 said:


> I wasnt really being serious, just enjoying the banter, but I understand its difficult to convey intent and feeling and it owuld seem like i was jumoing down someone throat, not my intention at all.., I hope she didnt think so. later


Oh thats good to hear 
She was a bit upset that she thought she had upset you


----------



## Flash500

forget the tailors...just get the vest and shorts on and the girls will love ya!!


----------

